

Google Trends shows most language searches declining - snowbird122

I'm always curious about what languages are gaining or losing popularity.  I queried google trends and got some surprising results.  Just about every language appears to be declining.  I'd be interested in hearing some possible explanations.<p>http://www.google.com/trends?q=ruby%2C+python%2C+.net%2C+perl%2C+lisp
http://www.google.com/trends?q=java%2C+c%23%2C+c%2B%2B%2C+html%2C+javascript&#38;ctab=0&#38;geo=all&#38;date=all&#38;sort=0
======
noodle
its not necessarily that the languages are declining, its that google is
becoming more mainstream. the amount of language searches could be increasing,
just increasing at a slower rate than non-language searches.

"Google Trends analyzes a portion of Google web searches to compute how many
searches have been done for the terms you enter, relative to the total number
of searches done on Google over time. We then show you a graph with the
results -- our search-volume graph -- plotted on a linear scale."

------
enonko
AFAIK Google trends normalizes to total search volume. Therefore, it probably
means that more and more people who use Google don't care about programming
languages.

------
snowbird122
Thanks. That does explain it. Now for the better question: Is there an
impartial source to quantitatively show what languages are gaining/losing
popularity?

I found this:
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/books/3952/ref=pd_ts_b_...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/books/3952/ref=pd_ts_b_nav)

and this older link: [http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2006/08/programming-
langua...](http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2006/08/programming-language-
trends.html)

~~~
etal
Here's one I like:

[http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index....](http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index.html)

The index checks three search engines for references to each of 100
programming languages and tracks the number of hits. So, it's a measure of
buzz. Popularity could mean a lot of things, but buzz/hype is probably the
easiest one to gauge.

------
rouli
Wow, they really like .net in India

~~~
flashgordon
I am not surprised. After all .net IS a very enterprise language, so youd
expect to see it in every certification-cafe on every street-corner!

